# valerian / skullcap / hops combination supplement



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It's called Herbal Nerve formula and made by the Shoppers Drugmart company (Life Brand) here in Canada. It's a combination of valerian root, skullcap (an ancient herb used for insomnia) and hops (used in beer). Yes it does make you a little sedated at first but you definitely feel a lot better when you feel your anxiety disappearing and your dp lifting. I swear my dp was close to being gone after the first dose. You're supposed to take it twice a day. I take my second dose at night cuz it helps me sleep better. Valerian root has always made me feel less dp'd probably cuz it acts like a benzodiazepine but it made me tired the whole day. With this combination I'm not that tired. Maybe because of the hops? You can sorta taste the hops and it feels like you drank a beer lol.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

flat said:


> It's called Herbal Nerve formula and made by the Shoppers Drugmart company (Life Brand) here in Canada. It's a combination of valerian root, skullcap (an ancient herb used for insomnia) and hops (used in beer). Yes it does make you a little sedated at first but you definitely feel a lot better when you feel your anxiety disappearing and your dp lifting. I swear my dp was close to being gone after the first dose. You're supposed to take it twice a day. I take my second dose at night cuz it helps me sleep better. Valerian root has always made me feel less dp'd probably cuz it acts like a benzodiazepine but it made me tired the whole day. With this combination I'm not that tired. Maybe because of the hops? You can sorta taste the hops and it feels like you drank a beer lol.


that sounds pretty good, do you know what the concentration dosage of valerian root is in it? coz ive taken that before to help me sleep and it didnt work that well but maybe i wasnt taking enough or something... the product sounds pretty good, keep us updated on how you go with it


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Each tablet contains:

valerian root - 200 mg
skullcap ------ 100 mg
hops ----------- 50 mg

And you take two tablets twice daily. So I guess you're taking 400 mg of valerian twice a day, or 800 mg in total. Seems like a lot.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vundebar!
Passion flower leaves/ flowers are also good for anxiety and insomnia. Just making a tea out of like three to four leaves will make you feel VERY chilled out. Its chemical properties work like a benzodiazepine and its on the short list of herbs that have been scientifically backed up (though I think anecdotal evidence of the efficacy of an herb is good too.)


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Not so vundebar. The tired feeling that wasn't too bad at the beginning is getting more noticeable. It probably has a cumulative effect. And my dp lifts only later in the day when the tiredness starts to wear off. Pity. I'm just taking skullcap by itself for a while to see if that particular ingredient has any effect on my dp without the valerian.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

valerian makes me feel sometimes a lot better, sometimes a little better...although I have to say it doesn't work as well for me as it used too...


----------

